# Savannah Lightning Storm C&C



## DirtyDFeckers (Aug 20, 2010)

Hey guys, I captured this shot from an overpass in Savannah.  The storms this evening were crazy!  What does everyone think?


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Aug 20, 2010)

Thats a really sweet cluster.  Nice comp too.  :thumbup:


----------



## SageMark (Aug 20, 2010)

Alot of activity, with very little origin. ie, no thunder heads exposed as what is commonly shown. I love it, works for me.:thumbup:


----------



## DirtyDFeckers (Aug 21, 2010)

Thanks for the comments guys:thumbup:


----------



## NaMcO (Aug 21, 2010)

I love it. Maybe just a tighter crop...


----------



## DirtyDFeckers (Aug 21, 2010)

NaMcO said:


> I love it. Maybe just a tighter crop...




What would you suggest?

Feel free to take a crack at it, show me what you mean.


----------



## bazooka (Aug 21, 2010)

I like the composition, the lights on the left balance it out, while the darkness provides contrast.


----------



## DanFinePhotography (Aug 23, 2010)

AWESOME. Great pic :thumbup:


----------



## hazeleyes1992 (Aug 23, 2010)

I agree that it may need to be croped more, but it looks amazing. I love it! keep it up.


----------

